# Like going from a Pinto to a Mustang



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

One of the better reviews I have read on here. Thanks.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats on your new saw. And it should outlast you and your kids. I know mine will.
Sorry about the delivery troubles. SAIA has been great for me. Two big deliveries - the 1023RLW and a 14 inch band saw. Both orders were delivered four days after they shipped and each spent most of one day in Dallas.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice review

My experiences with SAIA have been great: timely delivery of my Grizz bandsaw and tablesaw and very helpful drivers who went the extra mile to help me wrestle these heavy tools.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, I hear they are good saws


----------



## harvey4804 (Jan 21, 2011)

I like your router/vac setup!


----------



## SparkyWood (Feb 2, 2014)

Where did you get the router switch mounted on the table?


----------



## Kobra (Mar 13, 2013)

The router switch came from a Wolfcraft Router Table bought at Menards a couple of years ago. It is held by 4 rare earth magnets.


----------



## KngRnch11 (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm so up in the air on which to purchase. I'm deciding between the 3HP or the 5HP. I have to run a outlet for this from my breaker regardless. It's a $20 option and my thinking is hell it's $20. But do I really new a 5HP motor on something that is going to be a once a month machine maybe a little more.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review. I'm looking at the G01023 RL.


----------

